# 22" on a 645



## jonboy1544 (May 13, 2004)

i know a lot of you will disagree with a 22 inch on a 645 but i just have a question for a friend who just purchased one he wants to know if his lowenhart 22" will fit without any customising of the wheel well, he wants to do this just so that he dosent have to go spend 5 grand on a set of other wheels as he already has the 22's


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

jonboy1544 said:


> he wants to do this just so that he dosent have to go spend 5 grand on a set of other wheels as he already has the 22's


His only choices are, 1) put on the 22s, or 2) buy new wheels? :dunno: Didn't the car come with wheels??? Is there something wrong with them?

I can't imagine that they would fit, but if they did, the car's performance would surely suffer horribly.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

machmeter said:


> Didn't the car come with wheels??? Is there something wrong with them?


:lmao:


----------



## jonboy1544 (May 13, 2004)

car came with wheels lol he is just upgrading but already has a set of lowenhart 22's and wants to see if he can put them in without modification rather than buy a different set


----------



## jonboy1544 (May 13, 2004)

anyone


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

maybe the guys on MTV's "Pimp My Ride" can help you...

Pimp My Ride


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

jonboy1544 said:


> i know a lot of you will disagree with a 22 inch on a 645 but i just have a question for a friend who just purchased one he wants to know if his lowenhart 22" will fit without any customising of the wheel well, he wants to do this just so that he dosent have to go spend 5 grand on a set of other wheels as he already has the 22's


Shouldn't you provide more info than 'Lowenhart 22"'?


----------



## jonboy1544 (May 13, 2004)

lug patern and offset will fit all i want ot know is if the wheel will fit in the space without having to cut out or do modification to the car


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

As that size wheel is not common in the community and he already has them. Why not put them on and test them around the block? Increase the speed in steps if everything is going okay.


----------

